# Post your season snow totals to date



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Thought it would be interesting to see where everyone is at snowfall total wise for this winter season.

By me we are right at or near 43" since November 30th. Ahead of last years pace which was a winter to remember.


----------



## lawnboy11 (Aug 22, 2000)

Maybe 7" max of snow

Lots of sleet, freezing rain and otherwise garbage


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

we have had a good half inch so far.


----------



## Daveyo (Nov 21, 2005)

Zero!!,nada, zip, zilch, I don't count on snow for a majority of my income but it definitely helps.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

toby4492;709549 said:


> Thought it would be interesting to see where everyone is at snowfall total wise for this winter season.
> 
> By me we are right at or near 43" since November 30th. Ahead of last years pace which was a winter to remember.


I would say in December before x-mas we had close to 30" here (big thaw saw it all disappear which was good because the piles were getting high) Then a New Years eve storm that left 3-4 inches and 1st week of Jan storm for another 2-3 " and tonight we're going to get 6-10 so they say... A good start, I must say!

So if this next storm maxes out we'll have had around 47" as of tomorrow...and my SnoWay 29 8' is eating it all up and wanting more...(just thought I'd trow that in for ya)


----------



## Rotator911 (Mar 16, 2006)

30.4 with another 5-10" tonight in Latham,NYpayup


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Around 34-36 Inches depending what side of town you are on


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

73" so far and only half way through the season


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

ZERO absolutely nothing!


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

1.375 and counting lol with 4 salting events

trying to beat 2007-08 record year of a wopping 6.3 roflmao


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

10.5.....2 plowable events and a bunch of salt! 



Alot better that last winter. More snow coming tuesday


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

ive plowed 12 times so far with 44" total, salted only 3 times...


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Weve had approximately 100 cm which for you down south is about 40 inches..... 40 INCHES TO MUCH!!! I WISH I COULD GIVE YOU GUYS SOME OF IT.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well it's been a little warm here in Hawaii because my Margarita have been melting so not much snow in it.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Zero..............I can't believe it............Zero


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Suprisingly 8.9" so far, which is actually normal (8.7") to date. Just doesn't seem like it though.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

56"
but who's counting...........


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

We are topping out at a massive 7"......... But its better than last year......


----------



## motorbreath (Dec 8, 2007)

Last nights snow put us somewhere around 90", keep it coming.


----------



## Sharper Edge (Jan 26, 2005)

How about just ALOT


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

:yow!::yow!::yow!:............00000000..........:crying: #$^@ this winter!! I am ready for summer! Have only salted


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

Update as of 1/13/09 92"


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We've been hammered so far.......103 inches as of 12/13/09 8:00pm We average about 95-100 every year tho.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

in the hometown a big 1"
have plowed 1.5 tho a little north......:redbounce


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;714723 said:


> in the hometown a big 1"
> have plowed 1.5 tho a little north......:redbounce


You should move up by me...ur south jersey crap sucks!


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

not even enough to count......... it snows dam near every day, but a flurry every day but that don't add up to jack...... it just sucks here right now, everything stays north of I 70. But winter isn't over yet, the last few years we get the majority of our snow in Feb and March, so everybody cross yur fingers


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

41" or about an average years worth all ready


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

99.1 cm as of yesterday.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

About 36".


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

camconcrete;714738 said:


> not even enough to count......... it snows dam near every day, but a flurry every day but that don't add up to jack...... it just sucks here right now, everything stays north of I 70. But winter isn't over yet, the last few years we get the majority of our snow in Feb and March, so everybody cross yur fingers


In central ohio do you typically ever get much snow. I know NE ohio would but how about where you are at?


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

About 30"!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

45"
:redbounce


----------



## PlowboyVT (Jan 4, 2009)

About 95". More than average, but less than last year at this time.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

162" of snow. It was a busy Dec.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Updated I would say near 50" now so far. Snow in the forecast maybe 2-4 on the way.

Some pretty impressive totals out there, keep'm coming


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

We are at 174.5" places just a bit west of me are over 200", just have to love lake effect... western southern tier nys


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

more than 15" not quite 20" one event we got 6-8" then we got a 2" snows for about 3-4 days in a row then the 8" inches we git. been decent so far we average around 55" a year.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Officially 79 but closer to a 100 so far.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

About 1 1/2 to 2 inches.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

42.6 last time i heard and more on the way up here on the north shore of MA


----------



## wooddan (Jan 10, 2009)

My part of ma has had atleast over 48'' but gonna be 60'' buy thursday. The fluff factor has been killing us every storm has been over the projected amount. Most people are calling it the winter from hell but not me with this economy i thought it would be my worst winter yet but its been the best in 5 years. Boston has had about 6'' more snow than their avarage and were not even close to done. Cant remember the last time we had this much snow god i love it payup


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

*Jan 26 today. No snow since last year. This sucks. Gotta move!*

:crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

About 40" so far here on the coast, great season so far!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

A bunch.

Somewhere's around 90". Can't find the official total right off hand. That's the east side of town, closer to the lake on the west side it's pushing 120". 

Way above normal, especially for this time of the year.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

188" of snow and 32 to 38" on the ground.


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

We have had 213 cm or 85" for those South of the Border


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

24" in 6 hours yesterday. About 221" and 40" on the ground.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

And I thought "global warming" would screw up the snow removal business.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

31.1 inches officially measued at MSP airport. Hoping for more!


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

7.5 inches 2 plowable


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*snowfall*

So far about 39.4 inches and counting payup :redbounce


----------



## Rotator911 (Mar 16, 2006)

update 47.4" in Latham NY it seems we are in a dry spell:realmad:


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

as of today - 2" total. This S-U-C-K-S!


----------



## onemanshow (Sep 19, 2008)

161.2" as of today.Another 6-10" by tommarow.Feb.&March are pretty much the snow mounths here.payup


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

One of my office complex managers logs in in everyday for insurance purposes and he measured 77"
Valparaiso, In Lake effect bands that just dont stop!!!!!


----------



## santaclause (Jan 11, 2008)

I think we are like around 150-155 was a quite a winter here cold and snow


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Good thing your not asking us Wisconsin-ites to post our totals that are still on the ground, I got 45" to date, however...there is only about an 1" on the ground, I could measure the snowpiles and make it still sound pretty good though  lol What a crazy year!

Atleast there is a couple inches coming tuesday night


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i don't know what ours is as of recent but i do know as of whats on the ground ....damn near nothing even our piles are almost completely gone. at least we got plenty of room for new snow


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

99.1 or 99.3, but who's counting? 

I think we hit 107 last year, and potentially with this next storm we'll be blowing that one away.


----------



## motorbreath (Dec 8, 2007)

132" with, get this, a whole 2" on the ground. I hope we get slamed on Wednesday.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

well one push was 2-3", another was 3-4", but it was so slow over 18 hours that salt melted half and still only pushed less on the 3-4" snow than the 2-3" snow.

So id say plowing wise, 4" this year 

We salted a good amount in late december through almost all of January though, thank god or i'd be going under about now.


----------



## ceccougar64 (Oct 17, 2008)

89.1 inches in Halifax Nova Scotia


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

yooper.mi;742194 said:


> 24" in 6 hours yesterday. About 221" and 40" on the ground.


Were you located up there Yoop's ?
An employee of mines folks are in Marquette, from what he said there above average.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Located north of Hancock. Had one plow in the last 10 days, a nice break.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

about 5" so far this winter, but looking to double or triple that in the next 36 hours


----------



## jefferson (Sep 12, 2008)

458 centimeters in Muskoka to date.payup


----------

